# CPSC-mandated Campy changes (from 40 years ago)



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

OK, maybe some of you think I am losing my mind (ya never know). Anyway, I have always wondered about this.

Anyone recall the changes to Campy Nuovo record 40 years ago? I can almost understand the requirement for a curved quick release that is more obvious when left open.

However, the brake quick release had to have the dome added, and to top it all off, a lip of some kind was required for the front derailleur for some safety reason. WTF?

Was all this an example of over regulation from an over bearing government that was later dismantled in the Reagan years?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

News to me... the only CPSC stuff I've ever heard of was helmets and lawyer tabs. 

Then I recently discovered that lawyer lips / lawyer tabs are not a regulation at all, just the result of a lawsuit-averse insurance / bike industry.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The curved quick release and the lip around the leading edge were two.
There were also rubber casings around the rear derailleur adjustment screws, and rubber covers over the wheel guides on the brake pad holders.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The curved quick release and the lip around the leading edge were two.
> There were also rubber casings around the rear derailleur adjustment screws, and rubber covers over the wheel guides on the brake pad holders.




You reminded me about the rest of the insanity.

How is a derailleur set screw without a rubber casing dangerous? How is a front derailleur w/o a lip dangerous?

My god, I have been putting myself at risk the last couple years with a Nuovo Record derailleur without the rubber casings. Lucky I am still alive. At least I have the domed brake QR and rubber guide covers.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

ericjacobsen3 said:


> You reminded me about the rest of the insanity.
> 
> How is a derailleur set screw without a rubber casing dangerous? How is a front derailleur w/o a lip dangerous?
> 
> My god, I have been putting myself at risk the last couple years with a Nuovo Record derailleur without the rubber casings. Lucky I am still alive. At least I have the domed brake QR and rubber guide covers.


Think about all that reproduction rubber. Somebody is going to make a fortune in the aftermarket.


----------

